# Testing my new Epiphone Swingster



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Testing out the Swingster with clean and dirty sections. All recorded with pickups in the Gretsch (parallel) mode. First section is both pickups. Second section is the neck pickup. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/kerrydbrown%2Fswingster-sound-check

This is my first attempt an an actual song. Lots of mistakes it was done in a couple of takes just to get an idea of the sound. I love this guitar.

New Jazz Guitar | Kerry Brown (bandcamp.com)


----------

